# webmin in FreeBSD 9.2



## bluecircle (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello,

I have a new install of FreeBSD 9.2 , php53, perl 5.16. Wen I try to start webmin this fails and this is the log:

```
[07/Dec/2013:12:32:48 +0100] miniserv.pl started
[07/Dec/2013:12:32:48 +0100] Using MD5 module Digest::MD5
[07/Dec/2013:12:32:48 +0100] PAM authentication enabled
/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach/auto/SDBM_File/SDBM_File.so: Undefined symbol "sdbm_hash"
```
I'd try to do `portmaster -r perl` also but nothing is changed.

Some suggestion?
Thanks.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 9, 2013)

Check if /usr/bin/perl exists. That used to be a hard link but has been removed some time ago, which can result in some programs running into problems.


----------



## wmoreno3 (Dec 9, 2013)

bluecircle said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have a new install of FreeBSD 9.2 , php53, perl 5.16. Wen I try to start webmin this fails and this is the log:
> 
> ...




```
My Problem:
SDBM_File.so: Undefined symbol "sdbm_hash"
/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/mach/auto/SDBM_File/SDBM_File.so 
/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/mach/auto/SDBM_File/SDBM_File.so: Undefined symbol "sdbm_hash"
Solution: Rebuild perl
cd /usr/ports/lang/perl5.1x
make clean
make deinstall
make install clean
```


----------



## bluecircle (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks all, but I'm moving to another installation of FreeBSD 9.2 with php-5.4, I could not apply your solutions.

Bye.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 9, 2013)

Also keep in mind that webmin has limited support when it comes to supporting FreeBSD environments. It does a decent job, but is by far as extensive as it is on Linux environments.


----------



## frijsdijk (Dec 10, 2013)

I've seen this one too, on two almost the same machines (same ports, same compile flags). On one machine I fixed it by recompiling Perl after installing Webmin (what? yes..), the other machine didn't take that, and I ended up copying the binary .so file to the other to get it working. What? Yes.


----------



## Hawk (Dec 31, 2013)

I got the same error as above. Recompiling lang/perl5.16 didn't work. Switching to lang/perl5.18 did the trick.


----------

